

The first item to sell on eBay was a broken laser pointer for $14.83 - dhinckley
http://thiswasfirst.com

======
bdizzle99
This makes some pretty big personalities seem very vulnerable, I like it. For
example, it has Michael Arrington's first blog post on TechCrunch. cool stuff

------
hammock530
Cool site, fun to see how these big sites all started out.

~~~
dhinckley
Yeah! Some of the big blogs 1st posts were very.... poorly written. Yet they
made it.

